# How about West Palm 1/21/2006?????



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I spoke with Vic over the weekend and asked him if he wants to have one at his place. He said "Sure, Pick any weekend you want". 

So I put it to anyone who is going to be in South Florida that weekend.... How about one at LJ's????

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

the herfing madman is at it again!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You've GOT to be kidding me!!!!!!! No one from the So. Florida crew has posted???? How depressing can THAT be.......

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Que Pasa?

Just have one question given the pace we are going at it for herfs.
Do you know a good divorce lawyer?

Lets see.
That was one in November.
Two in December, back to back weeks I might add.
In two weeks, will be MIA for four days.
And now another one on 1/21?

You are not a nice person.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, ya know, if you guys would have these on dates that I was gonna be in Florida, instead of at school, I'd be there in a heartbeat! :r I'm still hoping to try to make at least one day of the nationals.. so hope to see you all there!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Que Pasa?
> 
> Just have one question given the pace we are going at it for herfs.
> Do you know a good divorce lawyer?
> ...


We can always pick a day in Feb???? I took advice from one of the guys here last time and put MY foot down :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> We can always pick a day in Feb???? I took advice from one of the guys here last time and put MY foot down :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Only problem is we can't put our foot down into a pile of s#@t!
That seems to be the case for us married guys whenever we put our foot down.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Only problem is we can't put our foot down into a pile of s#@t!
> That seems to be the case for us married guys whenever we put our foot down.


Sounds rough... No SO for me.. but no car either, so I'm just as stuck as you guys :r


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be back to the warmer climes by the 21st, so any time after that works for me.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

You know us. whatever the date, we'll be there.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd say I'm in for the most part...but it depends on the time...afternoons are good...evening is a little sketchy...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

If there are any divorce lawyers on CS, kindly send your card to all the South Florida addicts.
Is there a discount on services for CS members?


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> You know us. whatever the date, we'll be there.


Jason I'm with ya buddy. Let me know when and I'll be there..


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> If there are any divorce lawyers on CS, kindly send your card to all the South Florida addicts.
> Is there a discount on services for CS members?


Come on now Carlos, You can do this!!!!! Let me give you the same advice someone gave me.... Here it is



Blueface said:


> Heh, heh, heh!!!
> LMAO, while rolling all over the freaking floor.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead Ron, make my day.
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Come on now Carlos, You can do this!!!!! Let me give you the same advice someone gave me.... Here it is


Ron,
I only have room for so many lumps.
Where can I possibly squeeze another?

Four days of herfing to start the new year and then two weeks later all over again?
Oh boy! Let me start the math and see how much she will get with that 50% thing.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> *Oh boy! That's the same weekend that Bed, Bath and Beyond is holding the beginning of the year 50% off everything sale!!!!*
> 
> Which one should I go to??????


Ah HA!!!!!! The truth is out now Carlos!!!!! It's ok, we understand......You can hook up with the other Brother's that are going to the big sale that weekend!!!!

Ron


----------



## BedBath&BeyondManager (Dec 22, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> I only have room for so many lumps.
> Where can I possibly squeeze another?
> 
> ...


Ah my best customer!!! Carlos where have you been?!?!?! On Jan. 21st I happily invite you to our "you're a husband but not a real man sale" 50% off everything in the store if you're a husband and an additonal (I shouldn't be doing this  ) 20% off for members of Club Stogie who CHOOSE not to attend the Jan. 21st herf!!! I look forward to seeing you there Carlos!!!  Toodles!!

BB&B South Fl, Regional Manager


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BedBath&BeyondManager said:


> Ah my best customer!!! Carlos where have you been?!?!?! On Jan. 21st I happily invite you to our "you're a husband but not a real man sale" 50% off everything in the store if you're a husband and an additonal (I shouldn't be doing this  ) 20% off for members of Club Stogie who CHOOSE not to attend the Jan. 21st herf!!! I look forward to seeing you there Carlos!!!  Toodles!!
> 
> BB&B South Fl, Regional Manager


Ron,
Pretty nice special effects up there adding me to that quote.
As for the Bed, Bath and Beyond manager, I prefer Linnens and Things.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BedBath&BeyondManager said:


> Ah my best customer!!! Carlos where have you been?!?!?! On Jan. 21st I happily invite you to our "you're a husband but not a real man sale" 50% off everything in the store if you're a husband and an additonal (I shouldn't be doing this  )
> BB&B South Fl, Regional Manager


Uh oh,

"You're a husband, but not a real man?" Man is that COLD!

:r

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Uh oh,
> 
> "You're a husband, but not a real man?" Man is that COLD!
> 
> ...


Man, I have been at everyone of them and now I am the Bed, Bath and Beyond guy? Holy crap how this group turns on you.
Erick, I am on your side now.

P.S.
Just put my foot down and told my wife I am headed to W. Palm later in the month of January. She said I could do anything I want since I will be giving up 50% of everything I own. Since I figure I already lost 50% of everything I own from the day I married her 23 years ago, and have not had to pay interest on that, I am actually ahead of the game.
See you there.
Now go pick on the next guy not showing up and you better bring port.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

:hn :r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I spoke with Vic over the weekend and asked him if he wants to have one at his place. He said "Sure, Pick any weekend you want".
> 
> So I put it to anyone who is going to be in South Florida that weekend.... How about one at LJ's????
> 
> Ron


I knew someone said something about having a herf at LJ's in RPB on the 21st...it was Ron looking to get us all in trouble with our wives/SO's...however, I'M IN!!!

*HERF, HERF, HERF!*

I have cleared my schedule (Marie's gonna be with her mother and I don't have to go...heh...heh...I was supposed to but got out of it I think)...so what time??? Wanna start about 3PM or 4PM so we have 3 or 4 hours before Vic closes downa and throws us all out???


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Darn this herfing monkeys! I need to find another partner down here to make those trips with me cause Erick sold me out.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Nely said:


> Darn this herfing monkeys! I need to find another partner down here to make those trips with me cause Erick sold me out.


I think you've forgotten. Erick does not exist. We have NEVER seen him nor have we spoken to him. He posts here and has a cell# with voice message. Two things easily faked with a halfhearted effort.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Nely said:
> 
> 
> > Darn this herfing monkeys! I need to find another partner down here to make those trips with me cause Erick sold me out.
> ...


WOW, Rough crowd!!!!!! Well, I think I'll be ready....Either way I'll be there

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> WOW, Rough crowd!!!!!! Well, I think I'll be ready....Either way I'll be there
> 
> Ron


Carlos and I already talked to Nelson about this. Much like a kidnapping we need proof of life in order to confirm his existence.

btw what time exactly is this happening?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Well of course I will be there! Who else is gonna show up and open the shop?

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Darn this herfing monkeys! I need to find another partner down here to make those trips with me cause Erick sold me out.


Erick?
Erick who?
Does he really exist?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay, guys...so what time we gonna do this...2PM? 3PM? 4PM? And just to make it more tempting, I have managed to get my hands on a couple of bottles of that fine, but hard to get, spirit, Ron Zapaca Centenario - 23 Anos...and I'm bringing one of them with me...hell, I'll even bring the unopened one...you didn't think the other would hang around my house unopened for very long, did you? Okay, who's coming?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guys, 

I quit LJ's today over a private and professional matter and will no longer be working there. I don't know if the herf is still going on or not. If you guys do decide to herf this weekend I will not be joining you there. Sorry to inconvience all my fellow Gorillas like this, but it was something that I had to do. 

My apologies, 

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, wow...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Guys,
> 
> I quit LJ's today over a private and professional matter and will no longer be working there. I don't know if the herf is still going on or not. If you guys do decide to herf this weekend I will not be joining you there. Sorry to inconvience all my fellow Gorillas like this, but it was something that I had to do.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that bro, but may be you are not sorry after I looked at your new user title may be we can do it somewhere else where you would be able to attend?

edit: I have been thinking about the herf down here in Miami, whenever that is going to happen, and after a quick talk to one of the owner of the shop down here where I had originally thought about doing it at, I think we can do a better herf at the local park. They got some pavillions with some tables and BBQ grill, a family atmosphere great for a weekend cook off (and I can make a mean churrasco, argentinian flank steak) So how about it?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> sorry to hear that bro, but may be you are not sorry after I looked at your new user title may be we can do it somewhere else where you would be able to attend?
> 
> edit: I have been thinking about the herf down here in Miami, whenever that is going to happen, and after a quick talk to one of the owner of the shop down here where I had originally thought about doing it at, I think we can do a better herf at the local park. They got some pavillions with some tables and BBQ grill, a family atmosphere great for a weekend cook off (and I can make a mean churrasco, argentinian flank steak) So how about it?


I take you're feeling that it wouldn't work out at El Sabor? I'm open for just about anything...just give me an address and point me in the right direction...as an alternative, depending on how many of us there are, there's a small local shop in Coral Springs where the owner said we can get together, but it's not that large, and the atmosphere is a bit tamer, however I was told that BYOB is just fine...I think part of the reason we were gonna do it up at LJ's is so the guys to the north don't have to go so far for a change...anywhere else up ther we might have it? Or for that matter any other stores in Miami?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I take you're feeling that it wouldn't work out at El Sabor? I'm open for just about anything...just give me an address and point me in the right direction...as an alternative, depending on how many of us there are, there's a small local shop in Coral Springs where the owner said we can get together, but it's not that large, and the atmosphere is a bit tamer, however I was told that BYOB is just fine...I think part of the reason we were gonna do it up at LJ's is so the guys to the north don't have to go so far for a change...anywhere else up ther we might have it? Or for that matter any other stores in Miami?


Well I don't have a problem with Miami, I can herf down there. A park herf wouldn't be too bad. I could handle that. Maybe do another at Gatsby's in Boca or even by Abe's shop (Smoke Inn) up here in WPB. The Gatsby's up here is just off I-95 on Palm Beach Lakes, so it's an easy shot there for the Gorillas up North of me. Whatever is up to you guys is fine by me!

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well I don't have a problem with Miami, I can herf down there. A park herf wouldn't be too bad. I could handle that. Maybe do another at Gatsby's in Boca or even by Abe's shop (Smoke Inn) up here in WPB. The Gatsby's up here is just off I-95 on Palm Beach Lakes, so it's an easy shot there for the Gorillas up North of me. Whatever is up to you guys is fine by me!
> 
> ATL


Hmmm...never been to Smoke Inn, fine by me...can they take us on short notice and can we BYOB? Gatsby's in Boca would be great too, but we would have to buy their booze, not that that's a problem...what's the address and directions for Smoke Inn? We can do that this weekend if we can get it together quickly and plan for Miami for next month so we have time to put together a park herf, or find a good location...and there's always Gatsby's in Kendell...been there...also a great place...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Hmmm...never been to Smoke Inn, fine by me...can they take us on short notice and can we BYOB? Gatsby's in Boca would be great too, but we would have to buy their booze, not that that's a problem...what's the address and directions for Smoke Inn? We can do that this weekend if we can get it together quickly and plan for Miami for next month so we have time to put together a park herf, or find a good location...and there's always Gatsby's in Kendell...been there...also a great place...


Well actually,

We could do Gatsby's up in WPB because Smoke Inn is in the same plaza as Gatsby's here in WPB. So we could hit Smoke Inn and then hit Gatsby's for some kick back with a little something nice! Does this sound doable?

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Hmmm...never been to Smoke Inn, fine by me...can they take us on short notice and can we BYOB? Gatsby's in Boca would be great too, but we would have to buy their booze, not that that's a problem...what's the address and directions for Smoke Inn? We can do that this weekend if we can get it together quickly and plan for Miami for next month so we have time to put together a park herf, or find a good location...and there's always Gatsby's in Kendell...been there...also a great place...


Smoke Inn is a great place to have a Herf!!! Plus Gatsby's is across the parking lot from them. I think in the same shopping center if I remember correctly!!! If this goes down, I'll be joining you guys, but a little later in the evening.

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Smoke Inn is a great place to have a Herf!!! Plus Gatsby's is across the parking lot from them. I think in the same shopping center if I remember correctly!!! If this goes down, I'll be joining you guys, but a little later in the evening.
> 
> Ron


And what's later in the evening? I suppose you have a BB&B sale to go to, too?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I may be heading back down on the 30th. So if you guys want to herf then, let me know.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nely said:


> sorry to hear that bro, but may be you are not sorry after I looked at your new user title


BRILLIANT!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Once again i'm going to have to miss this herf. I will be out of town all day Saturday. 

Seems like i've been missing too many of these herfs lately (I think this is the third in a row...?). I'll be back again soon, tho...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

So? How does the WPB Gatsby's sound? Is this a go?

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> So? How does the WPB Gatsby's sound? Is this a go?
> 
> ATL


Where are they and what time? We doing a mid-afternoon to whenever thing or evening as I thought we were gonna do LJ's in the afternoon...Smoke-Inn out?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Where are they and what time? We doing a mid-afternoon to whenever thing or evening as I thought we were gonna do LJ's in the afternoon...Smoke-Inn out?


Here is the Gatsby's WPB website: http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbyspalmbeach.html

This should have a map and details about it. Smoke Inn is in the same shopping center as Gatsby's here in palm Beach.

Mid-afternoon to evening is just fine with me. it's not like I have to work on the weekend or anything! :r

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Here is the Gatsby's WPB website: http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbyspalmbeach.html
> 
> This should have a map and details about it. Smoke Inn is in the same shopping center as Gatsby's here in palm Beach.
> 
> ...


Talked to ATL (^) on the LL...we can meet up mid-afternoon at Smoke-Inn say 3PM-4PM'ish, hang out for a few hours, then those that are able and willing can retire to Gatsby's for dinner, or whatever passes for it? Yes? Don't all shout out at once...show of hands..


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I am a myth, I exist only in your minds...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> I am a myth, I exist only in your minds...


My imagination was in overdrive the day we herfed at LJ's then....Cause those were some crazy good smokes that day!!!!

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea they definately were, and Nelson i havent sold you out, just time is not on my side anymore like it was in the summer. I can herf down here in Miami, WPB is a long drive for me and time consuming. Ill make it up eventually...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Yea they definately were, and Nelson i havent sold you out, just time is not on my side anymore like it was in the summer. I can herf down here in Miami, WPB is a long drive for me and time consuming. Ill make it up eventually...


Those voices in my head won't shut up!!!!!! QUIET!!!!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay....guess we start at Smoke-Inn mid-afternoon, then Gatsby's for dinner or whatever? So, show of hands? I'm gonna be there and probably son Jacob, Andrew I'm pretty sure of...Jason/Justin? Ron? Nelson? I think you said something about coming? Carlos/Carlito? Anyone? Speak up, I can't hear you...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Okay....guess we start at Smoke-Inn mid-afternoon, then Gatsby's for dinner or whatever? So, show of hands? I'm gonna be there and probably son Jacob, Andrew I'm pretty sure of...Jason/Justin? Ron? Nelson? I think you said something about coming? Carlos/Carlito? Anyone? Speak up, I can't hear you...


I should be able to make it to Gatsbys, Who Else???


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I should be able to make it to Gatsbys, Who Else???


Me also, I will definitely be there. I have been itchin' for a Davidoff Millineum for a while.

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Me also, I will definitely be there. I have been itchin' for a Davidoff Millineum for a while.
> 
> ATL


Mmmmm, Davidoff Millineum (In my best Homer Simpson voice)


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll be with Erick @ BB&B.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll be with Erick @ BB&B.


Boooooooo! 

I know for fact that Nely is going to shop for pink mesh tank tops! Hey BB&B may have a lot of stuff bro, but they don't have your clothes! Got that Manuela?:SM

ATL


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

We won't be there guys. I got some bad news today. It's looking like they're going to eliminate my position at work. I was on the phone this afternoon (I only work half days on Wed.) and I have a few places I can go. I expect I'll have some offers in by Friday and most clinics work Saturdays so I might have to go in for some preliminary interviews. Of course this could blow over tomorrow and all would be well but the reality is I need an employer that can guarantee me more than 30 days of steady work. I really don't think it's much to worry about but I may be facing a a week or two of unemployment. I can prevent this by getting off my butt Saturday and doing some ground work. I'm sorry I'll miss all the fun but, right now I'm not in a very "fun" mood. You guys have a good time and raise a glass for me. :al :w


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll toss a few back from up here (in Melbourne) for ya, Jason. 
Hope your unemployment is a brief one, and try to enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Okay....guess we start at Smoke-Inn mid-afternoon, then Gatsby's for dinner or whatever? So, show of hands? I'm gonna be there and probably son Jacob, Andrew I'm pretty sure of...Jason/Justin? Ron? Nelson? I think you said something about coming? Carlos/Carlito? Anyone? Speak up, I can't hear you...


Effective 1/2/06, I now live in airports from Monday through Thursdays.
Hardly any access to CS as I am so busy catching up for the lost airport time.
My mother in law just had another stroke this week and my wife has spent most of the week in Aventura. I believe they release her tomorrow or Saturday but don't know if my wife will be bringing her home for some days.
If I can make it, I am in on this. Just don't know how much time I will have available.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OK,

who is showing up besides me, Ron, and Marc? 


ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> OK,
> 
> who is showing up besides me, Ron, and Marc?
> 
> ATL


...and Jacob...looks like maybe Carlos & Carlito, and I think Nelson said something about coming when it was gonna be at LJ's...maybe we can talk him into driving 10 minutes further...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> ...*and Jacob*...looks like maybe Carlos & Carlito, and I think Nelson said something about coming when it was gonna be at LJ's...maybe we can talk him into driving 10 minutes further...


Does this mean I finally get a shot at him then Marc????? If so, tell him *IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!!!!!*

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> I am a myth, I exist only in your minds...


Yeah,

That's the ongoing stream of thought, why don't you show up at a herf and prove'em wrong!

If you come I swear I will bring a scented candle for you. Do you like vanilla or strawberry scent? How 'bout a new terry-cloth bathrobe? I swear if you don't start showing up I am gonna deduct from your ring gauge and bomb you mercilessly with whatever crap I find in my humidor! Trust me i got crap in there that I am just dying to get rid of!u

Now show up and make the boys proud!:SM

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Does this mean I finally get a shot at him then Marc????? If so, tell him *IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ron


Mental note: bring band-aids and the number for Yellow Cab for Ron.

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Mental note: bring band-aids and the number for Yellow Cab for Ron.
> 
> ATL


Better yet, just bring him a football helmet!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Mental note: bring band-aids and the number for Yellow Cab for Ron.
> 
> ATL





Nely said:


> Better yet, just bring him a football helmet!


Now that's Just WRONG :r !!!!!! Just.....Just WRONG :r MMFAO

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Better yet, just bring him a football helmet!


Football helmet?

Hell, better tie his ass down to a pole, put a feeding tube in him and let Patron drip regularly.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Football helmet?
> 
> Hell, better tie his ass down to a pole, put a feeding tube in him and let Patron drip regularly.


Do I get one of those little buttons to keep pushing like you get in the hospitals???? :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alrighty!

Role Call: Who's showing up?

so far it's ATLHARP, Ron, Neuromancer, and............



report in boys, it goes down today!

ATL


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

How was the herf???


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> How was the herf???


Missing a few people...but Andrew and Ron and I smoked ourselves into oblivion, got wasted, and brought in dancing girls, but I'm not really sure about the order of all of that...I'm still trying to sort it all out...:al...too bad you guys weren't there...the dancing girls were on the fine side...you don't know what you missed...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Last night was pretty cool. Havinf a drink and smoke with the guys was on the money. Oh, and did anyone mention the *eye candy*!!!!!! Good GOD!!!!! Woke up this morning with a stiff neck for some reason :r !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Last night was pretty cool. Havinf a drink and smoke with the guys was on the money. Oh, and did anyone mention the *eye candy*!!!!!! Good GOD!!!!! Woke up this morning with a stiff neck for some reason :r !!!!!!
> 
> Ron


You sure it was only a stiff neck?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Fun night guys......too bad so many Gorillas bailed out (mostly due to justifiable circumstances). The next one will will be way cool.

There were nice ladies hanging there last night, my head is still pounding from the music (damn I swear they had that stuff at 100db). Great night, except for that H.upmann Monarca that wouldn't draw! I am looking forward to the next herf, hopefully this one will be down south so Erick can't wuss out!

Anyway it was a fun time guys,

ATL


----------

